# would it blend better the dalis



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all



can the dali ikon 6 mk2 be used with the dali zensor range speakers and would it blend in well with the zensor sound great still thanks

and what is the better speaker overall the dali ikon 6 mk2 or the dali zensor 7


----------

